# What's your current EDC?



## randomlugia (Aug 7, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys all carry around with you. My first decent light is in the mail, so I don't really have one yet.


----------



## jchoo (Aug 7, 2009)

Funny you should ask that... I really don't know. For the past 7 months or so I EDC'd a dual mode Surefire E2L. Having _just_ sold that, I can choose from a Nitecore D10, Ra Twisty, Bitz, Surefire 6P, or single level Surefire E2DL. Yesterday, I carried the D10. Day before that, it was the Twisty. Today I carried the D10 for half the day and my Bitz was waiting for me when I got home. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Kato (Aug 7, 2009)

On duty:

Surefire Z2 with a Malkoff M60 and a Z59 clicky
Malkoff MD4 with a Z59 clicky
Surefire X300 with an SL-11 pressure switch on my Glock 22
Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M60 and an XM07 pressure switch on my AR-15
Off duty:

Nitecore Extreme head on a Surefire E1e-BK body with an E1b two-way clip and a Z61 clicky


----------



## MWClint (Aug 7, 2009)

This month i've been carrying:

McGizmo Ti PD-S 27 in pocket + 
Peak SS Eiger #8, Cool, Medium Optic on belt loop carabiner + 
Peak Brass Matterhorn P4 on keychain


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 7, 2009)

Lately I've been carrying:

SPY007 in ripoffs holster
LunaSol20 clipped in pocket
Sapphire Mule clipped to belt loop

-Mayo


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 7, 2009)

Past few day's, my L1, 6Z w/ P60, and 9P with Malkoff M60 w/ combat ring.

My L1 has camo-ed pill-fob with a spare primary in it...just in case...:devil:


----------



## Saint_Dogbert (Aug 7, 2009)

Quark AA^2. Just got it and I'm loving it. :twothumbs​


----------



## flip (Aug 7, 2009)

Raw NS


----------



## Superdave (Aug 7, 2009)

6PDL at work, U2a outside of work.


----------



## old4570 (Aug 7, 2009)

Missing is my Cree Q5 5 mode twisty 1 x RCR123A ..
Slightly larger is my Ultrafire 501A and my Solarforce L2M [ 1 x RCR123A ]


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 7, 2009)

At work I have my SF Z2 with a Malkoff M60 and my Wolf Eyes Champion and a Dereelight CL1H with a 3 level drop-in with extra batteries. Off duty its my WE Champion, a SF 6P with Malkoff M60L, or a Night Ops Falceta modified with a P60 type led drop-in,or my NightCore D10 GD with extra batteries for all. But once my SF L1 Extreme gets back from Milky Labs it will be worked into my carry rotation. 1 is none and 2 is 1 (have a backup and a backup for the backup).


----------



## greenpea76 (Aug 7, 2009)

I rotate between 3 Nitecore lights

Defender Infinity
EX10
D10


----------



## ypsifly (Aug 7, 2009)

E1B w/ Defender Tail Cap. SL Nano on my SAK's fob. SL Microstream at work. I also carry an E2DL a few nights a week, when I go down town and need a little extra fire power and teeth.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 7, 2009)

EZAAw, EagleTac T100C2, Surefire G2 (w/7.4V incan), SAK, spare batteries


----------



## xenonk (Aug 7, 2009)

Akoray K-106 on 14500. I hope to switch that with a Quark AA neu-tac on the same battery when it arrives.


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 7, 2009)

AEON... its perfection hard anodized


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Aug 7, 2009)

Brass PEAK Eiger 10280 in coin pocket of my Levi's.
SS PEAK Eiger 10440 on keychain.


----------



## leukos (Aug 7, 2009)

coin cell light


----------



## blackdragonx1186 (Aug 8, 2009)

currently im carrying my surefire 6P, with a R2 5 mode drop-in from DX.


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Aug 8, 2009)

Leatherman Wave, Proton Pro, Fenix LD01SS, wolf whistle, spyderco delica w/emerson opener, g'zone boulder


----------



## stowaway89 (Aug 8, 2009)

My EDC are 
Nitecore D10
Arc AAA-P
G2LED


----------



## ImGeo (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmm... considering that I don't have that many lights, I think the Quark AA Tactical Neutral White will be my semi EDC. I don't carry a light everywhere with me if I know I won't be out past dark or might be in somewhere dark, but since the Quark AA is so small (small enough) I could easily pocket it. Fenix L2D are just a little too long.


----------



## milkshake (Aug 8, 2009)

i have my fenix E01 every where i go. i like to keep things light but if i need something brighter i always have a flashlight just around the corner


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 8, 2009)

Surefire U2, Boker+ Subcom, Schrade Pen.


----------



## Morelite (Aug 8, 2009)

SPY007
Mini Chimera w/ warm white MC-E
Ti Aleph 1 w/ natural white P4 @ 650ma


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 8, 2009)

My current lot.


----------



## sappyg (Aug 8, 2009)

the light i currently EDC is the D10. every since i got the clip it has become my go everywhere do everything light.


----------



## :)> (Aug 8, 2009)

Ti Aeon... perfection like mossyoak said and a Ra Clicky space permitting... currently, it is the Ti Clicky and before that, it was the Clicky 200.


----------



## EricMack (Aug 8, 2009)

Depending upon the need, either a Ra 170 or a SF Titan.

Though right now the 170 is MIA.


----------



## derfyled (Aug 8, 2009)

Ti aeon... nothing more... very very small, loooooonnnnng runtime, more than enough power, ultra-reliable, what more do you really need for EDC ?

In case of emergency, I have a Photon Freedom on my keychain.

In case of an extreme emergency, there is a little red LED on the swiss knife...


----------



## 22hornet (Aug 8, 2009)

- Small, in front pocket: I always carry an ARC AAA, either a blue or a turquoise led
- On the belt: As a larger light, mostly a 2AA Fenix (L2T rebel 80 or L2D rebel 100) but more recently I've been carrying my Lumapower D-Mini (1x16340 tube) more and more, as a replacement for the 2AA Fenix.

Joris


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 8, 2009)

i used t EDC my Jet II Pro IBS but i replaced that with my newly arrived EX10 GDP as i like the Nitecore clip better, the tail doesnt stick out of the pocket so far. I also have a Raw NS on my keychain and a Surefire G2 with single mode R2 in my bag 8 spare RCR123s ride in the bag too.


----------



## divine (Aug 8, 2009)

Let's see...

I always have an Arc Mania Extreme III Neutral on my keys, and I'm mostly carrying a RA Twisty 100N inside a front pocket. Occasionally I'll swap the twisty with my Warm Clicky.

Monday through Thursday at work I am carrying a Deerelight C2H with the Q4 5B pill. 

Friday through Sunday when I'm wearing casual clothes, I carry either a Nitecore Extreme (usually my neutral one, that one gets a lot of carry), or my Jet I Pro V3 Neutral, or my Quark 123 Neutral.

When I go to work out I'm either carrying an EX10 and/or a Streamlight Microstream. That usually depends on if I have a pocket or not.


----------



## roguesw (Aug 8, 2009)

L4 attached to my keys, 
McGizmo PD-S clipped to the front pocket and a McGizmo PR-T with Ti body in the bag.


----------



## NonSenCe (Aug 8, 2009)

1 my true edc: Lummi Raw al (on my keys so its always with me)

today my main use edc light was again Nitecore d10. (no backup cept raw. sun shines and i was outside watching football game.) 

mon: Lmini2 (d10 as backup) 
tue: Lmini 2 (jetbeam pro1)
wed: Lmini 2 (d10) quark warm aa tact arrived so it was "backup" but used most.

thu: qwaat (d10, jetbeam pro1)
fri: qwaat (d10, itp c7t)
¨
later tonight: lmini2 (qwaat and maybe the d10 if i dont get around detaching it of my belt)


**other stuff
most of the week edc knife was: 
spyderco tenacious at work. 
sog flash2 after/before it.

backup knife, by mistake: sog micron (forgot it was on my keychain). 
backup knife that i knew i had: sog twitch 2. 

wallet, keys, phone, bubblegum.

***seriously cool flashlights you people carry.. and expensive too.***


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont usually post in these because my EDC changes all the time but since I got the LiteFlux LF2XT, it has been on my person where ever I am or where ever I go.

Its usually clipped to my collar depending on the shirt I'm wearing and it makes for a very handy hands free light. Clips are great.


----------



## Owen (Aug 8, 2009)

For once, I doubt mine will be changing soon. It's just too good. 
Along with the old Arc AAA-P on my keys, I've been carrying a SF E2L modded by mudman cj. 
I've never really embraced single cell lights, or any but the simplest of UIs, plus the size and weight of the E2L aren't noticeable to me, even in lightweight shorts.




This one is bored for a protected AW17670, has a natural McTC tailcap with McClicky switch, Q4-5B emitter, McR19XR reflector, and light diffusing film from flashlightlens.com under the lens. 
Not sure how long it will stay in regulation on a single Li-ion, but should get between 4 and 5 hours on high(with a beam equivalent to my favorite Malkoff, the M60WLF), and might hit 3 days on low from a 1600mAh 17670, since it only pulls about 20mA.


----------



## Lumenz (Aug 8, 2009)

My current EDC lights are currently:

Primary: Zebralight H501 clipped to the inside of my left front pocket.
Backup 1: Peak Eiger AAA on my house keychain clipped to my right front pocket
Backup 2: Photon Freedom on car keychain inside my right front pocket
Backup 3: Rod-N-Bobb's disc golf light attached to my wallet (taped to a hair pin).

If I ever have to use the Rod-N-Bobb's light (red), I know I am in serious trouble because that is barely bright enough to light up even the darkest area.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 8, 2009)

Still carrying the same lights I always have, the Proton Pro has been my number one used light for the last 8 months, so much so that I had to put clear packaging tape over the rubber switch cover because it was wearing thin! My Xenon modded lithium powered AAA Minimag is still riding on my keys “removed for picture” I have been EDCing a AAA Minimag for over 2 years now, even if it’s hard to tell in the picture the anodizing is really messed up:sick2:. The Electrolumens EDC-P7 has been riding on my belt for about 10 months now and doesn’t really show any signs of wear:thumbsup:. It’s holster however “came with Taskforce” has seen use for about 1.5 years and it in rather poor shape, but it works so that’s all that matters. Lastly I still carry my battery bag with 3x L91, 4x L92, 1x USB rechargeable AA, spear Minimag bulbs and with a Lighthound coin cell light on it. There is also a spear coin cell light on my keychain.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Aug 8, 2009)

EX-10


----------



## Wyeast (Aug 8, 2009)

At work:

Keys - Life+Gear 1AA (just got it, giving it a test run)
Belt Holster - Coleman MAX 2AA
Kit Bag - MyoXP Headlamp, Mag3D/Nite Ize Drop-in, Husky 2D Cree.

Dressy/Formalwear: 

Pocket - Fenix L1T (Leatherman Rebrand)
Keys - Gerber Sonic


----------



## mon90ey (Aug 8, 2009)

E01 in my right front pocket with a Case Sod Buster Jr. and car keys, LD01 SS in the left with a Victorynox Classic SD and my house keys ...Fenix L1D Q5 Olive next to a Leatherman Wave in my tool pouch. (2 is one, and 1 is none). :twothumbs


----------



## Larbo (Aug 8, 2009)

A Fenix L0D Q4 on key ring and SureFire L2 or a Fenix PD30 on my belt, now if only the power would go out....


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 8, 2009)

A Quark 1 x CR123a Tactical neutral tint has just replaced my Fenix L1T v2.0 as my EDC. And I've got a fauxton on my keychain.


----------



## drillbit (Aug 9, 2009)

My edc for the last few months is a Trustfire TR-801(modded with a warm-white Cree MCE, driven @ 3800ma)(Thanks, Sabrewolf!).

Just your basic pocket-rocket


----------



## haley1 (Aug 9, 2009)

For the last 6 years, E2D, L1 and Peak brass Mattahorn that replaced my ARC AAA that walked away.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

Surefire E2DL
Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M60
Surefire A2 Yellow-Green


----------



## Short and Round (Aug 9, 2009)

I carry a Fenix P1D Q5 on my belt all the time and a Fenix E01 on my keyring.


----------



## TKC (Aug 9, 2009)

*My EDC is a McGizmo Haiku. I haven't been with out it since it's arrival. I LOVE this light!!*


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 9, 2009)

Lunasol 20
McGizmo Sapphire
Fenix E0 on keys

Small Sebenza
Benchmade Benchmite


----------



## jamie.91 (Aug 9, 2009)

I EDC my Romisen RC-N3 using a rechargeable trustfire 16340 for 3 reasons

1. it was cheap
2. its tough and pretty bright
3. apart from an MXDL 3W its currently my only light

and i am not joking when i say i have had this light months and only recharged the battery one time lmao i dont know how it does it lol

BTW i have EastwardYJ YJ-XGR2 on its way and i cant wait:naughty:
oh no me needs more batterys

jamie

EDIT: hopefully soon i will own a fenix or surefire, hopefully very soon:huh:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 9, 2009)

This time of year I travel light. Just an LF2XT or Maratac AAA in the pocket and an Arc AAA on the keychain. If I'm going out at night I might add an LF3XT or the EZAA.

Geoff


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 9, 2009)

My current EDC is a *Quark AA*.

Awesome little light!


----------



## SilentK (Aug 9, 2009)

i edc my quark AA^2. the large size bothers me with certain pants, but it is all around a great EDC.


----------



## dixemon (Aug 9, 2009)

RA 140C mostly.


----------



## mynameisgeorgel (Aug 9, 2009)

Keychain: Fenix EO1
Pocket: Ultrafire M1


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 9, 2009)

dixemon said:


> RA 140C mostly.



dude, your badass Ra's and HDS's were the main reason why i had a ra120 for a good while.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 9, 2009)

Ti Ra Clicky!


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 9, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Ti Ra Clicky!



Hot damn Troy!!!


----------



## Roberts30 (Aug 9, 2009)

Solarforce L2


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 9, 2009)

RC-N3-Q5 + a couple backup cells


----------



## Search (Aug 9, 2009)

Just a SureFire E1B.

However I have debated on carry another light. Possibly my E2DL.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 9, 2009)

Usually my EX-10 but the newly arrived neutral LED Quark 123 will probably replace it.Alternately I would sometimes carry my P2D or LDO1.Doubt I will carry the P2D anymore as the Quark is similar and offers more but I still like some aspects of the EX-10 even though it can't compete with Quark for outdoor use.The LDO1 I carry when I want something discreet.
The only other lights I EDC regularly are the Photons on my keychain though larger lights may ride in my coat pockets during cooler weather.It really comes down to lights that are convenient to carry and there are some fine choices in that category these days!


----------



## creampuff (Aug 9, 2009)

Last year, it was the McLux PD, but sorry I know this sounds blasphemous, but one is now sitting on the shelf, the other I sold. For the past 6 months, it was the Nitecore lights. But they too will probably sitting on the shelf, now that I have both the 123 and AA Quark's neutral tint.

Hard to go back, after using a neutral white light.


----------



## tygger (Aug 10, 2009)

Keychain: Ti Sapphire, Photon Freedom DS covert nose. 
Pocket: LF2XT R2. 
Laptop bag: Ra Clicky 120, Quark AA, or Multi-mode minimag AA  I know! Can't believe how much I like the new minimags.


----------



## pseudoblue (Aug 10, 2009)

Fenix LD10 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knights of Ni (Aug 10, 2009)

E1b I don't leave home without it. Small with a pocket clip, I forget it is there
Knights


----------



## maxspeeds (Aug 10, 2009)

My EDC is a McGizmo lego: LunaSol27C


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Aug 10, 2009)

Today its my Fenix P20D in my front pocket and my NiteCore EZAA in my back pocket. Tomorrow it will probably be different.....never can decide.


----------



## Per Arne (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,
 
My current EDC:
 
- Fenix L0 Titanium AAA
 
- Peak LED Solutions Caribbean Titanium 123A with Bite-a-Lite
 
- Photon Freedom Micro Coin Cell *Red LED* light with Covert Nose installed and Clip
 
- SureFire E1B-BK "Backup" with Valiant Delrin "tailstanding" shroud and SureFire F04 Beam diffuser
 
- Vital Gear FB2-BK with Vital Gear Bezel-BK, SureFire P61 lamp and F24 Beam Diffuser Tip-Off
 
- Fenix LD05 Penlight AAA x2
 
- AtlasNova 635nm *Red Laser* Pointer AAA x2
 
- Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel AAA
 
- Photon Freedom Micro Special Edition MKII Coin Cell White LED light with Covert Nose installed by Doug Ritter
 
 
and when someone ask to borrow a flashlight:
 
- Mini Maglite-BK with TLE-5EX LED, TCS-1 Clicky switch and SureFire F04 Beam Diffuser 
- SureFire G2-YL useing Lumens Factory Xenon Lamps....
 
 
All lights useing Lithium Batteries!
 
 
PA


----------



## computernut (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm really digging my L1 Cree. I keep an F04 diffuser on it and just throw it in one of my spare front/side pockets. I'm currently waiting for a V82 holster for my belt. I find it's just the right size for the hand while easily fitting in a pocket. Right now the L1 & A2 are my most used lights. I used to think I preferred a clicky interface but now I'm all over Surefire's two-stage twisty.


----------



## LightGrunt0311 (Aug 10, 2009)

Always on me 24/7, regardless of clothing worn:

SF G2 LED
Inova X5
Inova Microlight red attached to car keys

In daypack:

Maglite 6D w/Terralux drop in
Coast 6V LED headlamp
Energizer PRO series 2AA

Car:
SF 6P w/P60
Maglite rechargeable


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 11, 2009)

Quark 2x123
Fenix L1T V2 Rebel, P3D Q5 and E01.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Aug 11, 2009)

For DAY carry and around the house, Romisen RC-N3 II.

But if I'm going out at night my 6P/M60 comes along too.


----------



## vb14 (Aug 11, 2009)

G23 and spare mag 
Ti Aeon
Titanium whistle (from russtang)
Leatherman Charge TTI
Cellhpone


----------



## My3kidsfather (Aug 11, 2009)

I have been carrying a SF E1E for about a year now. Never even know it's there until I need it. I have the habit of standing it upright in my pocket beside my wallet, with a small sharp folder in my other pocket. No issues, no problems. Not bulky, always reliable. My Grandkids know its there and like to use it when needed. they get a kick out of Grandpa's readiness for whatever. It's a given, the family knows where to go for edc's.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 11, 2009)

Ti Wee--all of the time. Recently a Chimera mini cool white as well. Often a SPY007 and Ti Cub II. 


Karl


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 11, 2009)

- Fenix LD01 SS in my pocket or on keychain
- NC D10 or Ti EX10 on belt holster (if not at office)
- Zebralight H30 and SF 6P/M60 in my courier bag


----------



## Coop57 (Aug 12, 2009)

ARC AAA on key chain and Quark 123 in rfp.


----------



## fatts (Aug 13, 2009)

Fenix P1D RB100 on my keychain. Goes with me everywhere.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Aug 13, 2009)

Maratac AAA on key set, Surefire E2DL in stong side holster (Soon to be rotated with Nitecore Extreme R2 when that arrives), Nitecore D10 R2 in pocket. I love all of these lights, I consider them (for me) to be the perfect EDC. The power comes from the Surefire, the low end comes from the D10, and just in case, theres always the Maratac with fresh lithium primaries.


----------



## M.S (Aug 13, 2009)

Today I have the following:

-Fenix E01 on bicycle keys
-Fenix P1D on keys
-E1L body with KL1-R head (high cri seoul) with McTC two stage tailcap in pocket.
-E2L with 17670 and 3-stage Q3 5A TLS head in backpack.
-KX1 head with VG body in backpack.


----------



## jurisprudence (Aug 13, 2009)

New Surefire LX2 and a CR Mnandi.


----------



## copperfox (Aug 13, 2009)

LiteFlux LF2XT, and sometimes the Quark AA tactial warm


----------



## wmirag (Aug 14, 2009)

SurFire T1A. Not perfect in that I'd like it a bit smaller and I'd like it to have at least a little hot spot. But the continuously variable feature and the super low make it the most useful light I own for EDC.

W.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 14, 2009)

Even by CPF standards, I am a bit OTT.Currently I EDC, in no particular order:

Raw SS plus 2 spare cells
Ra Twisty 85 TR plus 2 spare cells
Nitecore R2 plus 1 spare cell
Ra twisty 85 Tr with 18650 battery pack and one spare cell
Fenix LD01 SS

So...if two is one and one is none...five is utterly hatstand??

As David Hedison said so eloquently in 'The Fly' "Help meeeeee....."

( I used to know him when I were a nipper )


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 15, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Even by CPF standards, I am a bit OTT.Currently I EDC, in no particular order:
> 
> Raw SS plus 2 spare cells
> Ra Twisty 85 TR plus 2 spare cells
> ...


 
Which Nitecore R2 are you using?


----------



## shark_za (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a recently converted flashaholic and carried an incandescent Surefire 6P with torn switch boot during my unenlightened years. 
Last year was particularly bad in South Africa as we had Electricity supply problems with rolling blackouts. 

Then I popped a budget LED in there to get cheaper operations but it stopped working after a short time.
I got the Surefire OEM LED to restore my faith in my trusty companion.

I've always had a useless solitaire on my keychain and last year I swapped this for a Streamlight Nanolight.

I tried a Streamlight Microstream and this last weekend it died on me. 

Bah, back to the Surefire 6P.


----------



## divine (Aug 17, 2009)

shark_za said:


> I tried a Streamlight Microstream and this last weekend it died on me.





> Limited Lifetime Warranty
> Streamlight warrants its products to be free of defect for a lifetime of use.*
> We will repair, replace or refund the purchase price, at our option, of any Streamlight product that does not work or that you manage to break for as long as you own it.
> Of course, this limited lifetime warranty excludes abuse, batteries, bulbs and chargers. Rechargeable batteries and chargers have a (1) one year warranty with proof of purchase.
> ...


You might want to look at sending it back to them.


----------



## Tac (Aug 17, 2009)

A simple Z2.

I dunno why all of you have this really complicated list of lights.


----------



## Barbarian (Aug 17, 2009)

I rotate the following 3 lights at work in an AW holster.

1. Ra 170CN 
2. Novatac 120E
3. McGizmo Ti PD-S

When not at work, I carry a Novatac 120P in my jeans with another light (usually the Ti PD-S or Surefire L1) in the pocket of my jacket in the fall and winter.

I also always have Modamag's Draco around my neck all the time and sometimes carry the Fenix LD01 SS on my keychain.

I now have to find some time for my Ti McClickie Pak with the silver Surefire E1B head.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Aug 18, 2009)

I always have a Fenix EO1 on my keychain as an EDC/backup light. I recently started carrying a Fenix TK11 R2 light on my belt. One of my older EDC lights is carried as well to cover a wider range of brightnesses (Fenix P3D Q5, P2D Q5, L1D Q5, L1T version 2.0). With three lights, I can have enough light to get around for days without spare batteries (I do carry spares though).


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 18, 2009)

My lights of choice would be the McGizmo PD-S-Ha and Mule Ti-PD both carried in cpfer Kato custom holster.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2009)

My current EDC light is a P100C2 carried in a front pocket.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Aug 18, 2009)

My edc is currently a C2-BK with a M60 in a Browning holster. the E1B comes along in a cargo pocket sometimes.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 18, 2009)

*Muyshondt Aeon *->>, I don't think I'll ever need another light for EDC...


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rotation of
-LunaSol27
-LunaSol20
-SureFire L1

sometime i keep going back to L1 due to its loongg runtime, and even at dying battery, the concentrated light is still useful.
LunaSol series are very fine lights, but i feel the main beam gets killed pretty fast :sigh:
but again, i hate that L1 head popping out from my front pocket


----------



## computernut (Aug 19, 2009)

I just got my V82 holster so no more putting my L1 in the side pocket of my shorts and have it clank against metal door frames. Even with the F04 it fits in nice


----------



## DHart (Aug 20, 2009)

LD01 running a 10440 is always in the front pocket... never noticible. And I use it during the day more often than one might expect, just to aid a bit in seeing dimly lit things/areas.

When night falls and I go outside, I would have at least two more lights along as well... lately my Quarks are getting a lot of that time... Q123-2/17670 warm, QAA/14500 warm, and Q123/16340 warm are all equally enjoyed these days. Going for a night walk of any sort I'd definitely grab an L-Mini II/18650 with turbo head or a Jet I Pro v3/14500 for spotting, as well as one of the Quarks and the ever-present LD01.

I've got a lot of 6P size lights and Surefire 6P and 3P clones, but they have seen very little use since I got into the D10, LF3XT, Quark lights. I much prefer the somewhat smaller form factor of these and the output/powering options versatility.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 20, 2009)

Trying out my Amilite Cuty now.


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 20, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> *Muyshondt Aeon *->>, I don't think I'll ever need another light for EDC...



X22222222, and I just traded my Spyderco Caly3 zdp for a Spyderco Embassy automatic.


----------



## rockz4532 (Aug 20, 2009)

I use a Surefire G2 Camo with a Q5 drop-in, powered with an AW 17670.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

My Ti Ra Clicky! Yes!!!!!


----------



## supasizefries (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been EDC'ing a Ti D10 ever since I got it. The thought of it not being in my pocket disturbs me. :eeksign:


----------



## post tenebras (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a Fenix E01 on my keychain 100% of the time.

I carry my new "MalFire Flashmite" (Malkoff VME Head & M30 drop-in; SureFire E1E body & Z68 tailcap) about 75% of the time.


----------



## bestak (Aug 21, 2009)

On my keychain my Fenix 
On my messenger bag Fenix P1D
On my backpack Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 21, 2009)

Ti 2-Pak McClicky (ano'd by Chip) with E1B Milky Creemator head (photo) and Alias 2 knife


----------



## william lafferty (Aug 21, 2009)

Michael Jordan Extreme III in pocket, Aeon on keyring, Barbolight T2 in bag or briefcase.


----------



## silverwarior (Aug 22, 2009)

carry NDI during weekdays & Coleman Max 2xCR2(though single mode but damn bright!!) during weekend. Before this, LF2 used to be my only EDC light. Also have a E1e with KX1 head & SF A2 but don't EDC them much, probably carried just couple to times.


----------



## Jimbo-Coolie (Sep 17, 2009)

RA Clicky EDC120E, Streamlight stylus pro, SOG Aegis, Fisher SpaceTech, Luminox 3600 titanuim, 7mm tugnsten carbide wedding band, wallet, keys, G27 w/ Galco summer comfort. Extra 9 round mag. Thats what I'm carrying now. You might catch me without an extra mag, or a Benchmade, maybe no backup light. But thats pretty much it, love me or hate me!


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 17, 2009)

Romisen RC-N3 at the mo but Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel on its way


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Sep 17, 2009)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Brass PEAK Eiger 10280 in coin pocket of my Levi's.
> SS PEAK Eiger 10440 on keychain.


 
Ditto on the SS PEAK EIGER 10440- sometimes an N-cell Shasta HA body/ Baltic XLR LuxIII head lego rides along for extended runtime.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 17, 2009)

SureFire A2, as it has been for years 

Other regulars include a T1A and an ICON Rogue 1.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Ajay (Sep 17, 2009)

Nitecore D10 and some lil light I got from batteryjunction. Both work great.


----------



## saabgoblin (Sep 17, 2009)

Keychain-3 LED Brass Peak Matterhorn Ultrapower Lug Body always on me for work and play.

Work-Lunasol 20 98% of the time or my E1B in a protected Velcro pocket.

Casual- in rotation, no particular order, Peak Brass McKinley White or Amber, Peak Caribbean, Peak Shasta Single Cyan Led or 3Led White. E1e stock configuration sometimes with an E2d Head, Old Gen 2 L1, Lunasol 20, all depends on mood, where I am going and or wearing. 

Backpack/Day pack carried most days/places-Modded Gen2 L1 by Dafabricatta.

All of my 2-cell lights stay at home in designated spaces for the most part with the exception of my E2d for those special occasions.

That's enough if not too many.


----------



## Superdave (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been carrying Socom1970's E2DL for the last couple days to see if i like the optic beam enough to buy a LX2.. 


darn nice light 

it's good to have a flashaholic at work to borrow random lights from :thumbsup:


----------



## GordyTheCook (Sep 17, 2009)

Olight M20
ya i know its big but its thin enough to fit in my pocket I love the clip and the output.

I used to carry my t10 olight and i still would but it has no clip.

also my e1b but i prefer the option for rcr123s save money.


----------



## arcel1t (Sep 18, 2009)

I always carried my D10 until I destroyed it recently. 
Now I carry a D10 magma and a Native


----------



## Cataract (Sep 18, 2009)

Used to EDC a Terralux 140 lumen and a Fenix L0D for work. 
I put the Terralux over the washing machine since I got my Quark AA neutral. 
Decided the Quark AA neutral had too many modes for work so I use it as my EDC backup and carry a Quark AA neutral tactical as a main light. I figure that if anything extremely bad happens, at least I have chances of re-building one light out of two


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 18, 2009)

keychain:
modamag AlTin drake 

at work:
rotatation of Quark 2AA-T Warm (today) & Fenix Pd30

Leatherman Wave (co-workers call it my 'Ninjer' tool )

at home:
Opinel slim 8
Sundrop XP BB

firesteel and striker tucked in wallet to practice w/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2009)

Currently this MTE 6w (modified to 5mm LED) battery vampire! :thumbsup:


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Sep 18, 2009)

I always have my ARC AAA on my keychain and my SS Maratac AAA in my pocket. After that I rotate between a PD20, EX10 or a newly acquired Bitz Al depending on the situation. Just a side note the ARC, PD20 and Bitz were all traded for or bought through the CPF Marketplace. Thanks brothers! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaseyS (Sep 18, 2009)

Right now, a Malkoff MD2 w/M60WLF. It's a fantastically useful light for almost everything I do during the day. I would have liked a spotlight in my pocket last night when my wife and I spied a herd of deer off in the distance during our evening walk, but it probably would have just blinded them and gotten them killed. The flood beam from the Malkoff gave off just enough light from that distance for us to watch their movement.

The MD2 will probably get rotated with my Ti Quark when it shows up in a couple weeks.


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 18, 2009)

Currently, my new Novatac 85T. When winter comes, and I wear a jacket or coat everyday, Surefire C2 with BOG drop-in goes in outermost pocket. 

I've gotta give it up for my River Rock 1W light that the Novatac just replaced. Worked on a single AA, it's worked well for years. Banged around in my pocket with the loose change and it always fired up when I needed it.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 18, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> Which Nitecore R2 are you using?




Sorry for the delay - D10

Also now the Nitecore SR3 added to the fray.

lights are cool!


----------



## Joben (Sep 18, 2009)

A blue photon microlight II rides with my CRKT Minimalist neck knife most of the time.

That's what comes closest to being truely EDC. Other lights are more situational.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 18, 2009)

So mething about the two words "neck knife" just creeps me out.. . . 

Today. . . . Ra Clicky

Yesterday. . . Titanium body EX10

Tomorrow???? D10? Ra Twisty? we'll see.. .


----------



## rockz4532 (Sep 18, 2009)

Surefire G2 with LED dropin on a 17670, with a Spyderco Tenacious


----------



## TRDmatrix (Sep 18, 2009)

My EDC at work:
1. 4sevens quark AA2 tactical
2. Surefire G2 with Malkoff M60WF
3. Leatherman Wave
4. Snap-on logo Kershaw Leek

Away from work:
1. 4sevens quark AA2 tactical
2. Snap-on logo Kershaw Leek


----------



## jimmy1970 (Sep 18, 2009)

My current EDC rotation:

1. Surefire 6P/M60
2. Surefire C2 HAIII/M60W MC-E
3. Ra Clicky 140Cn
4. Nitecore EX10 GD
5. Nitecore D10 GD

Love them all!!!!!

James.....


----------



## zven (Sep 18, 2009)

On my belt:

- SF L1
- SF C2+M60+FM34

On my keychain:

- Zebralight H30
- Photon Freedom Micro

Of course, as soon as I get an LX2, that'll replace the L1 and C2 most of the time. Or possibly be combined with the L1, and keep an F04 on one or the other.


----------



## Freaker (Sep 18, 2009)

EagleTac P10C2 on my keychain

I used to use a P1D-CE, but it wasn't enough :devil:


----------



## ducat (Sep 19, 2009)

A Fenix TK11 R2 in a Surefire V70 holster, along with a Gerber Recon for low level multi filter output. The blue is great for following blood.
Also a Fenix TK 40 for when I REALLY need to destroy somebody's eyes! That tactical strobe is awesome!


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok mine's has changed for this month. It's currently an XR19-pd


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 19, 2009)

this week:

Monday: Quark warm AA Tactical, Fenix tk11, +sog flash 2

Tue, Wed, Thu, Fri: Qwaat, lmini2 w, +spyderco tenacious.

Friday after work: qwaat, d10, +sog flash2, green laser.

Oh how i actually had missed carrying the d10 during the week. -didnt need it last night.. just felt comfortable knowing it was there in my pocket again.

and.. like always.. my only true EDC item is the same: Lummi Raw in my keychain. -itp eos did take that place for a week.. but then i was forced to sell the itp.. (she wanted it) so i put the Raw back on.

will see when the SS eos arrives, how it will handle the "try out" of the keychain duty. i promise to give it a fair chance.. althou i do love the Raw. (the cheaper eos is just better option to carry at work)

Next week lineup is pretty much the same: lmini2, qwaat.
week after that.. might change something.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 19, 2009)

In pockets:
Quark AA Q3
Fenix L1D RB100
Fenix E0

In messenger bag:
Fenix L2D
Fenix P3D
Fenix LOD SE
Tiablo MA6


----------



## MiniMag_Crazy_Greg (Sep 19, 2009)

2 EDC's really, a Fenix P2D Q5 prem. and a Fenix E01 on my keychain. Neither has let me down :twothumbs.


----------



## Bright_Light (Sep 19, 2009)

Surefire G2 body/tailcap and Solarforce L2 head with Malkoff M60.


----------



## scarlet (Sep 20, 2009)

Fenix L0D rebel and Fenix L2D Q5 Olive


----------



## sappyg (Sep 20, 2009)

since i left my d10 in a friends car (who is now becoming a flashoholic) i have gone back to the Ra EDC T. this is a good example of why you need more than one flashlight.


----------



## IMSabbel (Sep 20, 2009)

Fenix LD0 stainless steel.

Up to now it proved more durable than my keys


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 20, 2009)

Been carrying my newly acquired A2-WH for the past few days, and think I will for awhile...this is especially a nice nighttime EDC...just enough LED light for night-time tasks, with a nice blast of Incan goodness when ya need it...this really is one of the whitest incan's I've seen. Oh, and my other EDC is still my 6Z(R) w/ M60F...6Z with an A19 and A20 adatper so it can run off a B65, 3 primaries, 2 RCR's, 2 Primaries, and 2 AA's if needed.


----------



## elwood (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't laugh; Romisen RC-G2 II.  Been carrying it with me at work every night since i got it almost a month ago with no problems. Since then a few people have asked where to get one. I'm sure it's brought Shiningbeam a few more customers! 

I'm ready for a D10, Quark AA or something similar though. lovecpf


----------



## Dioni (Sep 21, 2009)

I was using the Fenix P1D CE Q5, but for reasons of battery I started to use the Nitecore D10 GDP. 

Recently I bought a Surefire E1e and will use it now as EDC.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 21, 2009)

Carried my Nitecore D10 today for old time's sake as it is one of my most carried lights that I haven't carried much lately ever since getting my titanium body EX10


----------



## Desertrat (Sep 21, 2009)

Right now in my Timbuk2 bag is a SF G2 with LED dropin, my nightstand lights are a G2Z with a Solarforce R2 dropin, a 6P with a SF P61 and a Lightsaver LED with the strobe feature.


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 21, 2009)

My EDC around my place is mostly my SF E1e. A few days ago I put a LF HO E1A bulb in it. I like the new bulb.

Whenever I leave the house, and sometimes around the place I carry my A2 Aviator, with LED's.

When I travel, in my carryon bag/motel bag I have 2 SF Spares Carriers with extra batteries and bulbs for BOTH. 

I also carry what ever "lights" and extra bulbs/batteries are required for my trip.

I like the E1e as an EDC because it is so small, but IF I could have only one light it would be the A2 because of its dual output.

The LED's are just right for low light use, and last a long time, the 50 Incandescent, Regulated lumens, are plenty bright enough for "personal" use, with excellent color and depth perception, which is important to me, the way/need I use a light...

Also lately, round my place I have been using a G2LED as a Vampire to navigate from my Man Cave, to the bedroom and "round the house generally."

After 123 Primaries will not light up my Incandescents, they will still light up the SF P60L.

I have been using/carrying the E1e/A2Aviator combo for several years, and for "personal" lights I find them near perfect.

PS. a few days ago I put a LF HO A2 lamp in my A2 and it has made my favorite flashlight even better, IMHO.


----------



## TKC (Sep 22, 2009)

*McGizmo Haiku.*


----------



## chaoss (Sep 22, 2009)

Novatac 120P and/or a RA Twisty 100 TW.


----------



## leukos (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been carrying the Maratac SS AAA for the past month, and I quite like it.


----------



## Fonly (Sep 22, 2009)

Right now, Fenix TK10, As soon as I can, Surfire LX2.


----------



## LightGrunt0311 (Sep 23, 2009)

EDC on me:
-SL Strion Xenon
-SF G2L

Daypack:
-Inova X5
-SF G2 w/P60
-Energizer 2AAA LED
-River Rock 6W LED Headlamp
-Maglite 6D w/Terrulux

Car:
-Maglite Rechargable (soon to be house light)

SL Ultra Stinger is enroute! =+)


----------



## It01Firefox (Sep 23, 2009)

My E1B since the day I got it.


----------



## BadBulb4U (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum, but I've been reading posts and checking out reviews of all the cool flashlights here for awhile. Some of the reviews are just awsome and I hope that I can contribute something that someone finds interesting. :wave:

As for my EDC, I usually carry 2 flashlights. 1 small light on my keychain and 1 larger light. Carrying the larger light sometimes requires me to modify my clothing in some way, wear a vest or I am wearing a jacket.

Below is a picture showing my upgrading of lights over the years. In the rear row, from left to right, 1st the classic mini-mag using 2 AAA's, then I moved up to the mini-mag using 2 AA's. I wanted more candlepower so I bought the Surefire 8x. A guy at work bought a Brinkmann MaxFire LX and I liked the rubber coating and light output, so I bought one. I was training my dog to track and wanted a beam with a longer throw and a good grip. The Surefire 8x was always to slippery for me, so I then bought the Streamlight TL-3. I bought the E2D LED Defender next, just because it looked so cool and I wanted to try a led light. I used my flashlights so much I kept burning out the bulbs, so a bulb that lasted for years sounded great. Yesterday I bought the Surefire LX2, I like the E2D but it keeps tearing up my pockets.

In the front row, there is another classic, the Maglight Solitaire. I replaced it with the Princeton Impulse, which had more candlepower but kept turning itself on in my pocket. My next keychain light, the Fenix P1D, just blew me away!!! I could not believe the power of that little light. I liked the P1D, but didn't want to carry it out of it's holster and scratch it. My solution to having my cake and eat it too, is the Fenix LD01. Yeah it scratches, but at least the anodizing doesn't wear off. It's built like a mini-tank and has great light output.


----------



## fareast (Sep 24, 2009)

in my pocket: a neutral Raw SS 200/20
on the keyring: NEX SS Crenelated
for fun: a neutral Wee NS 
on it's way to play with: 85T>P

edit:

me:
BadBulb4U :welcome: with a photo to boot!


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Sep 24, 2009)

Only one light one me right now as my EDC, thats my L2D.

If I wasn't trying to pack as light as possible I would also have my UF C3 SS with me as backup. As it is, I think I might have a Mag Solitaire tucked in my bag somewhere with my Swiss Army Knife as a bare minimum backup light. Once I get my L-Mini, the L2D might no longer be my top EDC light.. I'll have to wait and see.


----------

